# More Preps into Overdrive



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Spending the night repackaging preps into standardized boxes and also redoing the nomenclatures and labeling. Also putting like items into the same cases too.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

You are pretty much the most organized guy on this site. I still want to see your spread sheet set up. You make me feel bad in that my preps are a mess in terms of organization. 

As always good job. GB


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Spending the night repackaging preps into standardized boxes and also redoing the nomenclatures and labeling. Also putting like items into the same cases too.


Wow! I wish I had at least some of that! I'm not even close. I keep slowly adding to my inventory, but I can't go spending thousands every month...and I started late


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Ewww, baby! Prepper porn. LOL


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Wow! I wish I had at least some of that! I'm not even close. I keep slowly adding to my inventory, but I can't go spending thousands every month...and I started late


None of us can spend thousands every month either. We all started out slowly and built our supplies over time. Having a lot of preps doesn't mean you can throw money around, it means that you are methodical.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I am slow and methodical. I have been doing this for over 6 years and actually I also had to rotate out some things due to age. 

I really need to concentrate on medical supplies and stuff like that. Lucky me my sone and his girl friend are getting their EMT certs!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's a nice stash of food you have there. Here's mine, so far I am up to 3 items. But it is growing by one item a month!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sentry I love it!! And I get the POKE in the chest! You know, I like you because you are so much smarter than me.

I guess I need to go ahead and take my preps to the island hideaway on the other side of the Alabama River!

I have a friends canoe I can borrow. I am sure he will let me borrow it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

kejmack said:


> *None of us can spend thousands every month either.* We all started out slowly and built our supplies over time. Having a lot of preps doesn't mean you can throw money around, it means that you are methodical.


That's a fact! It's taken us 5 years to get to the point of feeling comfortable. But there is still plenty to do.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome!! You did a great job.... I am such a lousy organizer...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

kejmack said:


> None of us can spend thousands every month either. We all started out slowly and built our supplies over time. Having a lot of preps doesn't mean you can throw money around, it means that you are methodical.


But I'm worried that I don't have much time! I hope whatever is going to happen, it waits for me to be more prepared! Lol!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Sentry I love it!! And I get the POKE in the chest! You know, I like you because you are so much smarter than me.
> 
> I guess I need to go ahead and take my preps to the island hideaway on the other side of the Alabama River!
> 
> I have a friends canoe I can borrow. I am sure he will let me borrow it.


Don't lose your preps in a canoe accident like some on here have...or at least I've read several times! Lol


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I think canoes have a gps unit from sams club or costco on them LOL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Don't lose your preps in a canoe accident like some on here have...or at least I've read several times! Lol


Yeah, It must be some new type of contagion. How do we prepare for that one?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I am so blessed by a family that understands what I was doing until the canoe accident! Each day, I go to the commissary and buy sometyhing we need. This is a daily thing and I will spend around 10.00 a day. Batteries, dog food, rice, or something on sale. 

Peanut butter, or whatever. I have been doing this for over 4 years now. The boxes of food are a small part in preps. Think about what you need to do. Think like I did when I got to this site and others. I will never give advice but I listended to the folks here, and learned a ton of things


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> You know, I like you because you are so much smarter than me.


Nahhh, not smarter, just more of a smart a__. I come by it honestly. 

I would show an actual picture of my man cave (aka prepper's hideout) but it looks like the back end of a Walmart truck that was involved in a rollover on an Interstate then crashed into an Army surplus truck!

P.S. Love the new flag avatar.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> That's a nice stash of food you have there. Here's mine, so far I am up to 3 items. But it is growing by one item a month!


Lol , here's mine .


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> That's a nice stash of food you have there. Here's mine, so far I am up to 3 items. But it is growing by one item a month!


Hey Sentry, I'll trade you my jar of Jiff for those craisins.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

biobacon said:


> I think canoes have a gps unit from sams club or costco on them LOL


I'm so bumbed, my canoe cost me a $1.29 and Uncle Joe got his for free.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Hey Sentry, I'll trade you my jar of Jiff for those craisins.


Creamy or chunky?


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Spending the night repackaging preps into standardized boxes and also redoing the nomenclatures and labeling. Also putting like items into the same cases too.


damn...how long will that last you? I've been trying to guesstimate how long my short supply will last my family of 3.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Don't lose your preps in a canoe accident like some on here have...or at least I've read several times! Lol


I only have canoe accidents when there are firearms onboard. 

(Okay, not really, I only have one firearm, a shotgun - but that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!)


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

And SB, for what it's worth, I've been at this food storage thing for two years, and have felt horribly behind (not in comparison to others on this board - but in comparison with where I felt we needed to be). It's only been recently that I've started to feel like, hey, we're starting to get on top of this now.

And it's all been slow-and-steady-wins-the-race. It's little things that build into bigger things. I know what you mean about feeling like there's not enough time, believe me! But I felt that two years ago, that weight on my heart, the sense of things being imminent, and yet we're still here....

Just keep on keepin' on. That's all any of us can do. :flower:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Wow! I wish I had at least some of that! I'm not even close. I keep slowly adding to my inventory, but I can't go spending thousands every month...and I started late


One jar, can or bag at a time. that's all it takes. that's the way Thumper and I do it.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Most of my preps are sale items from local stores. This week Fred's Dollar Store had a great sale. 32oz Chicken Broth $1, cranberry sauce 50 cents, baking powder $1, canned veggies 50 cents. I loaded up at least 12 of each. Called my sister to tell her and advised her to buy more than a couple of cans of this or that. She has started prepping but is embarrassed if anyone says anything about what she has in her cart. I told her to just say it's for the food pantry (they don't need to know it's her pantry). Watch the sales ads as the holidays get closer and load up on the savings. After Christmas I always get the decorated storage bags, paper plates etc. and candles at half price. Take advantage of local sales help yourself (bargains and no shipping charges) and your local businesses. I'll be canning turkey this weekend 89 cents a pound.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I decided to give away all my preps- food, weapons, everything. I now realize how pointless this whole "prepping" thing is. It's ridiculous as the government will take care of us all. Furthermore, I urge all of you to do the same. Get rid of it all! Uncle Sam won't let anything happen!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

uncle sam is a really great guy. during katrina he took care of all our firearms we had left behind. I just haven't had the heart to ask for them back. he loves us so much I thought I would let him have them.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Some great stuff on ideas. Forgot to stockpile beer, but, I make my own. A skill I learned. 

Clarice is right. I go to the commissary every day except Mondays (They are closed) and buy what is on sale as long as we use the item. Take for instance last week. They have Campbells Chicken Noodle Soup on sale for 55 cents a can. I picked up around 10 cans a day so now I have 100 cans of soup at a reasonable cost. 

Slow and methodical. Like I said, I spend my old cigarette money. I am trying to prep for at least 10-15 people. I am learning a ton from people here, and am applying it.

Especvially on the skills part


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Skills are as important as supplies, maybe even more so. No one can steal your skills from you.

One of the most useful skills is knowing the wild edible plants. At least google the plants you already know and learn which have edible parts and when. Pine, oak, roses, nettles, clovers, cattails, even grass, and on and on...you already can identify many of them. There are even less known uses for some of the ones you already know are edible, like leaves on blackberries, etc. Most of these plants are also medicinal in some way.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

lanahi said:


> Skills are as important as supplies, maybe even more so. No one can steal your skills from you.
> 
> One of the most useful skills is knowing the wild edible plants. At least google the plants you already know and learn which have edible parts and when. Pine, oak, roses, nettles, clovers, cattails, even grass, and on and on...you already can identify many of them. There are even less known uses for some of the ones you already know are edible, like leaves on blackberries, etc. Most of these plants are also medicinal in some way.


Very true. I really need to improve upon that skill for sure.


----------

